

Facebook Is Said to Pick Nasdaq for I.P.O.  - tilt
http://dealbook.nytimes.com/2012/04/05/facebook-picks-nasdaq-for-i-p-o/

======
jpaves
Would there be any other option? It's a technology firm.

